
Eve Online is in chaos after an unprecedented alien invasion - fraqed
https://www.pcgamer.com/eve-online-is-in-chaos-after-an-unprecedented-alien-invasion/
======
ladyattis
I'm happy CCP is finally injecting some PVE into the PVP sandbox in the right
way. I always felt the whole Jovian/Drifter/Triglavian arc was just boring
since it didn't affect players in the least. Now it finally does have impact
and now everyone has to keep their eyes peeled for more than the alliances or
merc corporations knocking down your POS. Now you got Drifters who you don't
know where or when they'll strike. It really raises the stakes. It's the kind
of thing that I really wish MMOs would have where the NPCs can strike back
rather than being just a loot farming thing.

------
NKosmatos
Wild idea... the creators of Eve introduced the “hostile” aliens (drifters) in
order to unite the rest of the players against the common threat and then to
make them shuffle the cards and make a fresh start. Like a universal war where
humans come together and then after the war they make peace with each other
(until the cycle is repeated)

~~~
ilaksh
Makes sense to me. I wonder if they will be able to fight the Drifters more
effectively as a unified player force? As long as they are not attacking all
of the largest structures simultaneously that would probably be the case.

I think it would be interesting if the game company just keeps slowly
increasing the numbers to see if the empires will join up. If they don't and
are destroyed then maybe that's what they deserve.

------
joezydeco
I love the term "snowglobe shaking".

------
Errrrrrrr
Something like this was not in the game files? How could they not have know?
In Wow they always found everything within the first day of a new patch on the
ptr.

But this is what I love about stories of Eve, massive wars across the stars

~~~
always4getpass
You can easily find the new 3D models, but the updated AI code?

I think that is unlikely

~~~
thedufer
Especially since said code certainly runs server-side.

------
vectorEQ
epic. proper ballsy game devs. love it!

------
Upaperclips
Drifters... Drifters...

Is this a Universal Paperclips reference?

[https://universalpaperclips.gamepedia.com/Drifters](https://universalpaperclips.gamepedia.com/Drifters)

~~~
BanazirGalbasi
IIRC Drifters were added in a couple years before Universal Paperclips was
around, it's just the recent behavior is new. Besides, it's not like the term
"drifter" is a modern concept.

------
Apocryphon
Is there any lore or rumors of lore so far to justify this Drifter onslaught?

------
devinjflick
How will the spreadsheets survive?!?

~~~
brianwawok
Don't worry I’m sure high sec is safe

